# Youth Turkey Hunt!!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, this was my 4th weekend in a row chasing turkeys and I am dang near turkey-ed out!
I took my 2 little brother in-laws down on the youth turkey hunt over the weekend. We hunted in the same areas as on my LE hunt. We had birds gobbling but, week 2 and 3 of the limited entry hunt they were gobbling a little more, that is when there was good weather and it wasn't raining and blowing snow.
Friday morning we hiked into the usual spot just before light. Since we didn't have any roosted turkeys, we wanted to be in an area where we could best hear one and move in on him before he flew out.
We heard a gobble not too far from us but, it was getting light quickly and the birds had just flew out of the tree. We crept along the tree line of the meadow very slowly towards the gobble but, hadn't heard it for a few minutes. As I come around some trees, there stands a big Tom fully strutting walking towards us at 50 yards. He was walking to a hen that we didn't see that was 20 yards from us and we accidently bumped them out. 
For the rest of that time we build 2 blinds in that area because it was a high traffic and strutting zone. Those turkeys were roosting just above there and have been for a month now. We hunted the rest of the day without any luck other then hearing a gobbler way out over a distant ridge.

The next morning we got up super early and hiked in the dark over that ridge to where we best thought the turkey was. As light was approaching the Tom started to gobble but, we were still a good ways out of range. We quickly picked up the pace and with a little bit of push the boys and I were able to get in close to the bird. 
He was still in his tree but, we were in a bad position. Suddenly the turkey flew out and we sat right where we stood. With the Tom out in front of us about 110 yards out, I proceeded to call. We had to try. 
The Tom was HOT! he gobbled after every call so I picked up my rhythm a little faster and he kept going nuts. He came within 15 yards, but the boys could not see it!! their experience level is not up to par and they were staring at the ground. The bird started moving away and I told them to jump up and shoot but, they missed. We hunted the rest of the morning getting on another tom but, couldn't get it done. 

That evening we split up. My wife hiked with one while I took the other. Our plan was to sit in some high traffic areas and put decoys out and maybe throw out a call every 10 minutes.
The area that I went, we knew there was a tom that would frequent that spot almost every night. We go up the road and set up a decoy and sit and wait. After an hour and a half with nothing but a few deer walking by us we finally heard a gobble in the distance behind us. We stayed put so that I could figure out a game plan. Time was running out and it was almost 8pm but, there was still plenty of light. 
Suddenly I could hear hens up the hill in front of us and the Tom gobble off in the distance behind us and off to the side. I knew the area where he was headed because I'v seen him roost there.

Attempting 1 last effort we picked up the decoy and moved up the road in between the hens and this gobbling turkey while trying to stay some what close to his roost for any chance that we would have to move again. 
I staked the decoy down and we backed off 20 yards, sat down and waited. I threw out 1 quick and sweet call. After about 5 minutes I started hearing drumming sounds. I thought to myself, that Tom is walking right into us but, I could not see it. 
Soon I could see its tail fan and my heart started to pound in my throat! This was the moment, we had 30 minutes of light left and then we were headed home. Slowly but surely the gobbler kept getting closer and closer. My brother in-law could see it and I was quietly coaching him and preparing him for what was about to happen. I had to because I had to coach myself too, I thought my heart was going to jump out of my mouth onto the ground. 
Suddenly 2 hens appear in front of us with the gobbler behind them. He was pushing his hens into our decoy and that's why we figured it took him so long to commit. At 20 yards in full strut I say "choot'em" "aim for the red and blue" BOOM!! The Tom hit the dirt! we quickly jumped up to shake off all the adrenalin and we quickly collected our kill and rushed back to the truck to get pictures before we ran out of light. 
What an experience for both the boys and I
Week 3 of the LE hunt we called in a Tom for my other and older Bro in-law. we watched it fly out of the tree right at us and we called it into 20 yards and I was just fine, but this bird on the youth hunt made me want to pass out! weird

I got the whole thing on my Go Pro. I need to do a little editing and figure out how to post it


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Fantastic!!! Congrats to the young man for getting it done and to you for showing him the ropes.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is awesome! Congrats on a great bird!


----------

